# Reusing turkey fryer oil



## johnm160 (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you guys save and reuse the oil from your turkey fryer? 3 gallons of peanut oil is a little on the expensive side. What do you guys do with your oil when you are done with thanksgiving?

John


----------



## walking dude (Nov 23, 2007)

as long as you didn't BURN the oil..........get some cheese cloth and just strain it.............i agree........peanut prices are out the ROOF...........i have used mine 2 or 3 more times.........


just strain it and save it......you will be good to go

d88de


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 23, 2007)

fry some home made french fries. chicken, or game hens, all kinds of thing to get use out of your oil.

can it be frozen to use a later time?


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2007)

Freezing the oil is not an option. It will result in the irretrievable breakdown of the oil.

As for reusing the oil, as previously stated, that is OK. HOWEVER, peanut oil, when used to cook veggies has a very high transfat rate. Used peanut oil has an even higher rate of transfat incidence.

Just posting this for folks who should avoid transfats.

Same goes for Wok Cookery. 

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 23, 2007)

I've often wondered that myself Lisa. Every time I've fried a turkey it was a one shot deal - what a waste of money!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 23, 2007)

yea......lots more uses for it.......you don't have to use the WHOLE 5 gals. at a time............


but strain it.........


d88de


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 24, 2007)

*  Also, they make a neat self contained pump with a filtor in it. You just cool the oil then stick the pump in your fry pot and pump the oil back into the original container. I have had one for 7 or 8 years and its still new in the box. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  (I'm saving it for when I really need it)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## mossymo (Nov 24, 2007)

Heck Terry, I still have a fryer new in the unopened box for about 5 years now, someday I will have to break it out and make me a deep fried turkey !!!  I have had a 5 gallon jug of peanut oil stored since I bought the fryer also..... Suppose I should pick up one of those filter kits to set beside it also !!!


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Mossy I thought it was just me. I have had one for 5 years too, and never used it.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 24, 2007)

you guys need to break them fryers out and start using them. i have 2 .one gas and one elect.only done one turkey in them but hundreds of pounds fish. chicken wings galore.french fries ,onion rings poppers ,corn dogs .love em lovem lovem. and yes i reuse the oil many times over. the only thing i do is have seperate oil for the fish. i dont wan everything to taste like fish.


----------



## jerrykr (Nov 24, 2007)

Light your fireplace with about a cup of peanut oil. Put it in a shallow metal container, and put a rolled up paper towel or some other paper in it as a wick. Place it under the wood. It will light some pretty big logs. Don't pour it on the logs, let the little can start your fire.  It burns very hot, but the flash point is very low in this situation, so it starts very slowly. Motor oil is about the same in this situation.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 24, 2007)

Reuse it as others have said. As long as you strain very good it will last awhile. I have even seen it used to cokk fries after it had been used with a lot of fish. Just cook a whole unpeeled wased potatoe after cooking the fish.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess I just don't fry stuff anymore. When I grew up everything was fried except spaghetti and lasagna and soup I think. 

For some reason I just don't fry stuff so the oil sits in the plastic container and goes rancid. I even spritz oil on taters, sprinkle them with veg-e-sal and cajun spice and bake "fries."


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

I think my Ford SuperDuty Diesel will run on the stuff if you guys can't decide what to do with it


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 24, 2007)

*  You know, I saw a video on a machine that pumped used cooking oil through a machine, then pumped the oil into diesel pickups fuel tanks, I don't know, I'm thinkin, sticky injectors and injector pumps? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I have heard those diesels will run on that stuff.  With the price I paid for mine I am not sure I would dare try it...unless diesel fuel hits $3.00......oh wait....it has...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Good idea - I have a Chief at work that collects oil from the Chinese resteraunt for his truck. I didn't think of that. Mines only been used once it should be real good!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 24, 2007)

How many miles per gallon are they getting from peanut oil? !!!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

its STILL got to run higher than sweet crude in price

hhehehehe

d88de


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the object of using peanut oil is to have someone else buy it and use it and then they want to get rid of the old stuff so bad they just give it to a nice diesel driver (like myself)


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 24, 2007)

a truck that smells like french fries going down the road.......cool


----------



## kueh (Nov 24, 2007)

When I'm in a deep frying mood, I don't change or clean my oil.  I usually only do french fries so it lasts me a couple of weeks or so, until the oil smells funny.  If I do any meat, the oil deteriorates faster.

Freezing should be fine, though I've never tried.  Freezing would separate out any water thst might have accidentally gotten in your oil.  Refridgeration would be good as it would separate out any animal fat which you can just skim off.  Refridgeration should be enough unless you're talking very long term storage.


Freezing breaks down oil ?  Something I'll have to research....doesn't make sense to me.

The trans-fat issue..... something else to look at....... but then how many of member smoke.....?

Vegetable oil as diesel replacement.......  after processing, only problem is some of the hoses need replacing periodically as they will deteriorate.  Mileage is slightly lower than normal diesel.  Mythbusters test showed about a  10% reduction.  Yes, your exhaust will smell yummy.

You can use it for quenching your blades after heat-treating (knife-makers).


----------



## monty (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a URL for anyone interested in the process of making your own biodiesel in your back yard.

http://www.biodieselcommunity.org/

It is a very informative site and will, if nothing else, answer some questions you may have about biodiesel.

Cheers!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

That's I was going to mention. Works a diesel fuel. Saw it on mythbusters!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going to set up a biodiesel project for one of my boys a while back, but he changed his mind on it. There are several sites out there for anyone who is interested in it. Some offer tanks and pumps for transfering, washing, titrating etc. Very interesting process to check into if you run diesel and use a deep fryer (or can get your oil from local restaurants).


----------



## monty (Nov 24, 2007)

Another interesting point is that since 1993, when the sulfur content of diesel was federally mandated to be lower all rubber hoses were made with a different formulation. That different formulation will prevent hose deterioration when using biodiesel.

There are a lot of other little things like you should change your oil filter within a thousand miles of starting use of biodiesel because it has a solvent property which will result in the cleaning of your fuel tank, hoses, and injectors.

The state of Vermont has been using a 10% biodiesel mix for a bit now and everyone is liking it. At 10 % there is no gelling in cold weather and the trucks did need more frequent filter changes for a bit. After that the oil samples taken from our fleet have proven that the oil stays cleaner longer.

Cheers!


----------



## johnm160 (Nov 25, 2007)

Now I guess I just need to figure out a way to store 3 gallons of oil in my fridge, that container is pretty big. I will probably have to toss this batch anyway, it has been sitting outside in the container since thanksgiving.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey John, don't waste that oil!!
As long as you can filter it back into the jug and haven't used it more than 3 or 4 times it'll be fine, i keep mine out in the shop all winter, as long as it doesn't get to warm........that's when it goes rancid!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Nov 25, 2007)

The trucking company I work for tried Bio-Diesel made from Rice Oil, with bad results. The place we got our bio-diesel from was reputable, but bio diesel causes as many problems as it solves. For one bio diesel will clean the entire fuel system out ( your thinking this is a good thing WRONG ) Diesel is a very dirty fuel, and leaves ALOT of deposits throughout the fuel system. Cleaning all that out will not only clog every filter you put on it, but kills injectors. We no longer use it. As far as savings, a person could save a fair amount making their own ( which is relatively simple to do ) However it is best to use NEW oil. As far as a fleet situation, bio diesel is more hassle than it is worth.


----------



## johnm160 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Bubba, It is back in the container, I did not filter it, but I live in Florida so it has been sitting out in the heat, about 75 - 80 degrees  I would guess.

Is their an easy way to tell if it is still good? a simple sniff test maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





John


----------



## walking dude (Nov 25, 2007)

in our homedepot..........this stuff sits for sale in 72 degree weather all day/nite......i have never stored my used oil in a fridge

and have never had a problem


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

Should be fine John, if you can, strain it before storing, all the garbage in there may also lend to some smell's........keep it stored in a cool, dry place and your good to go!
I have used my oil 3 or 4 times before it breaks down and gets nasty!


----------



## johnm160 (Nov 26, 2007)

Humm, I swear I read somewhere it had to be refidgerated after it was used. If not I will strain it and plan some hot wings.


----------

